# Anyone seen Dr Stephen Wangen?



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello all,Has anyone seen Dr Stephen Wangen the Founder of the IBS Treatment Center? He also wrote the book called The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution. He claims to be able to cure IBS. I am wondering if anyone here has been treated by him and whether he is as good as he says he is?


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I flew out to see him last August. He is not an MD, he is an ND (natural pathic i think) anyway, very nice guy. He really works with you to figure out what you are sensitive too. Basically does allergy testing, which I could have done locally. They are very professional and really work with you. He is very empethetic since he also has IBS, but for the cost, I could have done everything locally since all they really did was draw blood and do lots and lots of allergy testing. I did find out what I am sensitive to, but some of what they claim I am sensitive to doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Full Disclosure: I am affiliated with the IBS Treatment Center.Dr. Wangen does much more than allergy testing. Although a majority of people who have IBS seem to have food allergies, it is not an overwhelming majority. Many have other conditions, or combinations of conditions. Dr. Wangen uses the best labs in the US to do testing to identify those conditions in his patients. The most common testing is food allergy testing through ELISA methodology measurement of antibodies in blood serum. But testing for the DNA of microbes in the intestinal tract through stool analysis using the nobel prize winning PCR technology is also very often done. If these tests are done and they identify allergies or microbial issues, treatment is usually straightforward and nearly always results in an end to the IBS symptoms. If not, then additional testing for more rare causes is undertaken.Food allergy testing is a topic that needs much study to understand. Most people think of allergy testing as performed by standard asthma and allergy physicians. This testing is typically only testing for skin reactions (wheals) to small injections of allergens or blood testing by RAST technology for IgE type antibodies. This testing has been used in a number of studies published in medical journals and has been repeatedly demonstrated to be insufficient to detect food allergies, especially those implicated in IBS. You can read some of that research on the non-profit Innate Health Foundation's research page at http://www.InnateHealthFoundation.org/5_c.htm.The ELISA method testing is the most direct measurement possible for allergies - actually measuring whether or not the patient is making antibodies that bind to specific foods. Many people misunderstand what allergy means. It means an immune response to a chemical - whether that chemical is part of a bacterium, virus, parasite, food, pollen, or whatever. Many allergies produce symptoms that are classically thought of as allergy symptoms - rashes, sneezing, itchy eyes, etc. But there is tons of published research on allergies causing everything from headaches to rheumatoid arthritis, and even no noticable symptoms. This is because when antibodies bind to allergens they initiate a cascade of chemical reactions and complex interactions that can produce inflammation and modulate the chemical processes in many parts of the body. Sometimes the damage is not obvious or can take years to be evident.There are a number of labs doing ELISA based testing that do not have sufficient quality controls. I have seen two samples from the same patient come back with different results from the same lab. Unfortunately lab quality can be extremely difficult for a patient to know and is challenging for physicians to verify. On the up side, the lab used by Dr. Wangen has demonstrated many times that it can produce identical results for blind duplicates and has won awards from the national accrediting authority for their high quality. The IBS Treatment Center has been treating patients successfully for years. The website testimonials page has video and text testimonials from real patients who have been able to overcome their IBS by working with Dr. Wangen. The support group meets first Tuesday of the month and anyone is welcome. Any physician can read Dr. Wangen's book, "The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution" and can study up on the testing, labs, and interpretation. You can try to get your doctor to do that if you don't want to travel to Seattle.My wife and several friends used to have IBS. Thanks to Dr. Wangen, they don't anymore. I hope this helps you and isn't deleted by the IBSGroup forum managers. Best of Health to you.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

I meant no slur against Dr. Wangen. They do great work there but for me personally, I found that my insurance does not cover an ND but will cover an MD, so I would be better off to have had this done through an MD. Also, they do not submit insurance for you and it gets to be a bit of a hastle. It was extremely expensive for me, not only for the cost of treatment but for a flight, hotel and meals. It all adds up. Again, I would like to reiterate, great people and good work but these tests are available locally to all in any location, they just need to request a full panel of sensitivity testing through a blood draw. They also did a stool culture looking for a multitude of things but again, this is available locally. If it isn't available in a small town lab, it can be sent out to be done.Also, because they do not submit insurance, they are not participating with any insurance networks. Most people can get some sort of u&c reduction before the deductible, which helps. I know your health is worth any price but in this economy you have to be smart and know your insurance coverage.


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

KittyG - Thanks for being clear! And no slur taken. Sorry if I sounded too defensive. The reality is that any doctor can order the tests ordered by the IBS Treatment Center. Unfortunately they don't. Most are simply not trained and are not keeping up with the research. Many doctors, when asked for food allergy testing will order RAST testing, or, if they know enough to order ELISA based testing will order it from their local lab. This testing is not as simple as a CBC and only a few labs in the country have demonstrated the ability to consistently provide reliable, reproducible results. And interpretation does require some skill. Some results are very simple, while others require experience and knowledge to use properly in determining treatment.Stool testing is the same. The IBS Treatment Center doesn't use local labs because they just don't use the same technology or do the same quality of work as the lab IBSTC uses from out of state. The other complex issue is insurance. Washington State, where the IBS Treatment Center is located, licenses and board certifies Naturopathic doctors. They must attend an accredited school and study medicine, just as MDs and DOs (Osteopaths) do. Some other states have 'naturopaths' that have no accredicted schooling, no formal licensure, etc. Thus the state insurance regulations in those states often don't cover treatment by naturopaths, even when they are real doctors in other states that really license them etc. Washington state law requires that all but federal employee insurance plans cover treatment by naturopaths. There are many reasons why a growing number of MDs, NDs, and DOs in Washington are choosing not to contract with insurance companies and are therefore 'out of network'. One is freedom to do what is right for the patient. Insurance companies dictate to doctors what they will reimburse for and how much. They often decide that newer testing and treatment is 'investigational' and choose not to cover it. They often only allow certain drugs to be prescribed, even if the patient has not been helped by them and other drugs are available. They do this even when other insurance companies choose to cover the same treatment or prescriptions. They do this even after years and many published, peer-reveiwed articles demonstrating the value of the testing, treatment, or prescription. Sometimes patients and their doctors appeal and win, but it can be a huge, long, expensive ordeal. You can see some letters from insurance companies reversing their position on the IBS Treatment Center website Insurance Issues page.In many cases, the contract with the doctor prevents the doctor from charging patients for anything that is not reimbursed by the insurance company (after co-pay and deductible are met). Thus many doctors can't order testing that would be valuable because they can't get paid back and thus would hemorrage cash and go out of business. The more you know about this stuff, the more you can see that doctors aren't really free to practice medicine according to what is best for the patient. Insurance is about money, not about making you as healthy as possible.I hope this helps people to understand why their local doctor is not offering them the same testing and treatment proven so effective at the IBS Treatment Center. As mentioned above, the IBS Treatment Center has a great page about insurance issues on their website under the 'About Us' menu.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay betterthroughsci. Friends again! I completely understand what you are saying. Insurance needs to be revamped no doubt. A lot has to come out of the pocket of the patient because many tests get tagged as investigational or unnecessary. I don't regret having gone out to see the IBS Clinic. At that time in my life it was my last resort and I felt like if I didn't go, I was going to jump off a cliff, so it was what I needed to do at that time and I have gotten better since I went there. Partly because I know which foods are my triggers, which they helped me with, but I also found a vitamin through one of the postings here that has helped me tremendously.Idkwia,I dont want to discourage you if you were planning to go to the IBS clinic, especially if you are from the local area. I was fortunate in that I was able to afford it and looking back, it was worth the price. Not everyone has that luxury but as I mentioned earlier, your health is worth any price. Still you have to pay the rent, so it is a vicious cycle.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the interesting answers. What really puzzles me was that only one patient of the IBS Treatment Center has answered but then I suppose that if they really make people better then those people will not visit sites like these.As for me, I am based in the UK. Unfortunately I have a terrible fear of flying otherwise I would have already been to the IBS Center. I find it hard to believe that all of the guys on this site haven't tried to get there.Maybe one day, I will just have to cure my fear of flying so that I can cure my IBS.Betterthroughsci.........I have to ask you, does your center really produce the results that you claim? There must surely be some people you don't help?Kitty G I am pleased to hear that you are feeling much better. Are you IBS D or C? And what is this vitamin that you are taking please.Thanks to you both.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

The tread is one started by MMTT, and I think you have been there questioning the mens formula. It's source naturals women's life force multiple. I've gotten good results with it for IBS-C. I also like to use either pancreatin or Pharmacist's Ultimate Health digestive enzyme along with it to help with other symptoms.


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

I just returned from the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle yesterday. I live in Houston, Texas - so it was a long trip, but definitely worth it and I am glad I went there.Dr. Wangen spent about 35 minutes with me asking questions about my condition, listening to me, taking detailed notes on his computer, and performing a brief physical exam. He is a very good listener and the first doctor I've talked with that actually seems to have a real understanding of IBS. He also has a quiet confidence that inspires optimism.At the end of the consultation, he recommended some tests: blood testing for food allergies and stool testing for bacteria, yeast, and parasites. He actually recommended the less expensive testing offered by his office, but I politely insisted that I wanted the more expensive, comprehensive testing.A blood draw for the food allergy testing was taken by a lab in the same building as his office. And he gave me a stool testing kit to take home, collect the samples, and send to a lab by Fedex.The staff scheduled a follow-up telephone consultation with Dr. Wangen in early June to discuss my test results and his treatment plan. The staff is very professional and the office is well run. They do not accept insurance, but they do make it easy to file claims by giving you two copies of a letter with an itemized billing list that includes procedure codes.FYI, the IBS Treatment Center has a nice website with a lot of valuable information including pricing. My visit which included the initial consultation with Dr. Wangen and comprehensive testing was just under $1,800. It would have been under $900 had I opted for the less comprehensive testing. So, it's expensive. And if the treatment is successful, it will be worth many, many times the amount he charges. I can always go out and earn more money - when I'm healthy.I will report back after my follow-up consultation with Dr. Wangen next month. In the meantime, if you have any questions, feel free to ask by posting here. All the best to you.By the way, idkwia, if you're afraid of flying, you may want to consider getting hypnotherapy or trying something called the 5 minute phobia cure. I don't know if Dr. Wangen can cure your IBS, but I do believe you can overcome your fear of flying long enough to find out. Good luck.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Uncle-Buck, many thanks for the post. Please, please, please keep us informed as to what happens. We have to remember that Dr Wangen claims that he can cure IBS. I hope he can and I wish you luck.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Idkwia- Worst case scenario, you can always send samples directly to the Metametrix lab from where you are and find a doctor/nutritionist affiliated with them as I did.


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

idkwia, I will keep the group posted. Just remember that everyone's situation is different. I believe that my GI issues stem from antibiotic use which caused an imbalance of bacteria and/or an overgrowth of yeast. If I were a betting man, I'd bet on yeast overgrowth. Guess we'll see what the test results say. Lookin'foraLife, how did you know which tests to order and how did things work out for you? Dr. Wangen orders stool testing, food allergy testing, and other testing depending on your situation. It seems to me that one of the risks of a do-it-yourself approach is the possibility of leaving out an important test or step in the diagnostic process.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lookin'fora life - I already have the Metametrix stool test kit and I will be sending it off tomorrow. I also have a nutritionist who has seen lots of patients that have had this test done. Next I am planning to have the food allergy test done by Biotek - also used by Dr Wangen.


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had the Metametrix stool test kit done and it showed parasites. I followed the regiment suggested by my naturopath doctor to rid myself of the parasites. My additional problems still existed. I know I need to have the food allergy test done by Biotek. I looked at their website and there are so many. I can rule out the celiac one as I know I have that. Any advice on which test is best for the food allergies? One of my problems is hives that I can't pinpoint any food to so I assume I am having a delayed reaction? Thanks.


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

Kitty G, I'm curious about your own experience with Dr. Wangen. Did you follow his advice completely? That is, did you order all the tests he recommended and follow his treatment plan precisely? If so, would would you be kind enough to share more details of your condition before treatment and after?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Stacey0731 said:


> I've had the Metametrix stool test kit done and it showed parasites. I followed the regiment suggested by my naturopath doctor to rid myself of the parasites. My additional problems still existed. I know I need to have the food allergy test done by Biotek. I looked at their website and there are so many. I can rule out the celiac one as I know I have that. Any advice on which test is best for the food allergies? One of my problems is hives that I can't pinpoint any food to so I assume I am having a delayed reaction? Thanks.


Stacey, maybe Betterthrougsci on this thread may be able to help with regard to the test you need with Biotek. I think it is the one for IgG and IgE food panel.Have you had another stool test done to show if the parasites have been eliminated?Either way, good luck and let us know how you get on please.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi uncle-buck, a relative of mine is a nutritionist who works with Metametrix. I knew this but put off the testng for an entire year while I tried pretty much everything else under the sun (except for anti-depressants). I finally got desperate as my situation deteriorated. I know I don't have food allergies already. I ordered the GI profile. See the results here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...00238&st=40Idwika- Good for you! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## blondie443 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just posted this to "uncle-buck's" original topic but thought I'd post here too:Since I was diagnosed about 4 years ago, the IBS treatment center in Seattle was the first valid information that I found online.I live about an hour north of the clinic so it would be much easier for me to visit then someone who is not nearby like the person that started this topic. I just finished up all the testing that my GI specialist wanted me to go through. She just told me a week ago that they found nothing so I'm stuck with the IBS diagnosis...the good news is I don't have a more "serious" diagnosis like Chrohns.What is so frustrating to me is just to have the IBS diagnosis. From Dr. Wagnen's book, he talks about how this diagnosis is the catch-all for when a doctor can't find what the problem actually is. I brought this book with me to one of my GI appointments and my doc basically told me that she can't do the tests that the IBS clinic does as insurance doesn't cover them...seems dumb to me, hey, but I'm not doctor, just the patient that has to deal with IBS affecting my life horribly.So now that I've gone through a GI specialist and she was no help, I think I will go to the IBS clinic. Only problem is I'm about to lose my job due to missing work because of my health situation. Financially I can't afford the clinic but my goal is to get there eventually!Thanks for the info about how much you actually spent, that really helps me plan!! Please post with the follow up appointment and tell us how you feel and if anything has improved!Good luck!!! I really hope he helps you, it gives hope to all the rest of us! I wanted to mention another thing that I didn't elaborate on in the original post. Regarding the comment about saving money and going to a local doc to get the same tests; I went to a local GI specialist and when I inquired about these tests that I read in Dr. Wagnen's book, I was basically shooed like I was a 2 year-old and didn't know what I was talking about. It was very frustrating because after reading the book, I felt like I understood IBS a whole lot better than my GI doctor. She did do some things that I brought to light but she told me the kind of allergy testing and fecal testing I referred to was not available to her...or she just didn't know what I was talking about...at least we ruled out lead poisoning along with other rare maladies!


----------



## blondie443 (Feb 7, 2009)

One more question and this goes to "betterthroughscience", where does this support group meet? Since I am local, depending on location and time, I may be able to join. If I lose my job, that opens up my schedule even better! (gotta have a sense of humor about it...)Anyways, thanks again


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Idkwia,No I didn't go back for another stool test after the parasite treatment because of the out of pocket cost. The office visit was about $75 and the test over $250. I live alone on a low salary. The guy I ordered it from also has a radio program (may be national) and website with his partner.... Len and Joe. I would love to go back and have all the tests. I need to win the lottery first! BTW, if I read this right on Biotek's website they provide the doctors with the tests for free and they can charge the patient whatever they want to. And of course, the docs or naturopaths that use these tests don't accept insurance. Stacey


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

Blondie443, I understand your frustration with the GI docs. Mine did upper and lower scopes and said everything looked fine. Nice guy, but he obviously doesn't understand what is going on with my system.The IBS Treatment Center is expensive. And if they can help you get well, it will be worth it. I don't know who you work for or what kind of work you do. But if the owner of your company is a nice person and you do a good job for him/her, he/she would probably be open to an employee loan or another arrangement that would allow you to afford the treatment. Have you asked?Also, most 401K plans allow you to borrow against your plan balance and pay it back over 5 years. $3,000 divided by 60 months = $50 per month plus a little interest. When you're healthy again, you can easily go out and earn that extra $50 a month, can't you?


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

uncle-buck said:


> Kitty G, I'm curious about your own experience with Dr. Wangen. Did you follow his advice completely? That is, did you order all the tests he recommended and follow his treatment plan precisely? If so, would would you be kind enough to share more details of your condition before treatment and after?


Uncle-Buck, I did order all the tests he recommended and some extra testing as I knew I wouldn't be able to get back there again. I also did the stool test, which showed high yeast, so I was put on nystatin. I stayed on that for about three months but didn't really notice anything from that. As far as food sensitivities, I am sensitive to dairy, not lactose intolerance, but sensitive to all dairy (cheese, milk, whey, yogert). Also, eggs, almonds, cashews, nutmeg and cane sugar; however, I have found that I am not sensitive to some of these things.Gluten isn't a problem, so I don't have celiac disease.Dairy: I am definitely sensitive to milk but cheese is okay. Eggs: Not a problem.Almonds, cashews and nutmeg: Don't seem to be a problem.Cane sugar: Major problem. Dr. Wangen said it was only cane sugar and that beet sugar, honey and maple syrup would be fine but I have found that anything sweet is a problem, including equal, nutra sweet, splenda and just anything sweet.I followed his diet exactly as I was told, basically ate only meat and a little potatoe and it did help quite a bit. I'm not big on veggies but I made myself eat them. I read all labels and found bread without egg or sugar in it. I have found that I feel best if I just eat meat with a little potatoe.I found it interresting that at the time I took the tests, I was eating mainly eggs for meals. I was on a meal replacement shake mixed with milk and my snacks at work were either cashews or almonds. Actually, on my flight over I had packed almonds and snaked on them on the way over. It really seemed like everything that spiked were what I was eating the most of. Anyway, I try to eat mainly meat and potatoe and try not to eat after 2:00 pm. I seem to do better if I don't eat late in the day. I sometimes screw that up but I have the vitamin I'm taking now to keep me regular and also the digestive enzyme and that has really helped me, so now I can eat a little more variety and get by with it. I have stopped avoiding eggs and nuts since they don't seem to bother. I do have a desert now and then. I still have symptoms from it but not nearly like I would without the enzymes. If I know I have something important coming up, I make sure I do some fasting so I'll be okay for the appointment. That's how I'm doing things for now. I keep experimenting but for now things are going better. Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

Great, thanks!


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi to all. Sorry I haven't been on the forum in a while. It looks like there are some questions that need answers:Yes, the IBS Treatment Center is able to help the vast majority of patients that come and are willing to get tested and follow their treatment plan. Some of those who posted here pointed out some of the challenges - if you don't find and treat the cause, your IBS will persist. So just doing food allergy and stool testing is not going to be a solution for everyone. Also, parasites and some other infections can be hard to kill. They often require much more effort and treatment than more simple cases. And some things that cause IBS symptoms are much more rare and difficult to test for. But the vast majority are fairly straightforward, at least for an expert like Dr. Wangen.The tests you may need for food allergy testing may include IgE and IgG testing. US Biotek has just added IgA to their offereings and the IBS Treatment Center will be offering that as well. You may know that IgA antibodies are the type involved in, and basically responsible for, celiac disease. Technologically it is challenging to test for IgA against a wide spectrum of foods so it took quite a while to get the testing to where it can be offered commercially. Not all people with food allergies have digestive symptoms and not all people with IBS have food allergies. The relationships between various causes of IBS symptoms can be quite complex and that is why I recommend working with a doctor. Obviously I am biased to support Dr. Wangen and the IBS Treatment Center, but despite my bias I think you can understand why it is important to work with a doctor who knows a lot about physiology and biochemistry so that they can notice and address issues you might miss.blondie443: I am so sorry that your doctor was not able to help and that you are at risk of losing your job. The Innate Health Foundation (www.InnateHealthFoundation.org) provides grants to those unable to afford treatment. They can't offer grants for travel, but if you can make it to Seattle, I suggest you check them out. Your insurance may cover things done at the IBS Treatment Center that your local doctor's contract would not cover. We see crazy stuff from insurance companies all the time, some covering practically everything with no problems, some denying coverage for the blood draw, and everything in between. If you challenge them (nicely, politely, but firmly) you may well get them to decide to cover more than they would otherwise. The IBS Treatment Center website "Insurance Issues" page has some actual letters from insurance companies that reversed their initial denial of coverage and decided to cover the patient's costs. They really should cover this stuff as the vast majority of patients become well and therefore are much lest costly to the insurance company.The Central Seattle IBS and GIG Support Group is supported by the Innate Health Foundation and held on the first Tuesday of the month at the IBS Treatment Center. You can also call in and listen on the meeting by conference call or download the meeting after the fact in MP3 format (podcast) to listed to whenever. Details are on the IBS Treatment Center website "Forums" page at www.IBSTreatmentCenter.com/7_c.htm.Hi to Uncle_Buck. Nice to meet you when you came to Seattle. I look forward to hearing from you when you get your test results and treatment plan. If anyone has more detailed questions, please feel free to send me a private message as that results in an email and reminds me to come back to this forum.Best of Health to all!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Stacey, as someone who also came back positive on parasites on the Metametrix test (taxonomy unknown), and am still trying to find the right treatment for them, I can tell you that in some cases they can be extremely difficult to eradicate and require strong medication, some times a few rounds of anti-paratsite treatment, and after that a special diet for awhile, so I would suggest you don't write off the possibility of parasites still affecting you just yet.I was certain I wasn't suffering from an investation since my doctors already treated me for parasites a year ago when my personal IBS nightmare began, with 2 different meds, but lo and behold the Metametrix test came back positive for them.Parasites may cause all the known symptoms of IBS in addition to other unpleasant symptoms.


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi lookin, Thank you for your post. Can you tell me what your symptoms of parasites were and how you got rid of them? I can't afford to have the Metametrix test done again. I've had IBS for years.....but getting a complicated case of celiac disease has made my life a nightmare. Thanks, Stacey


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't rid myself of them yet, am currently waiting shipment of meds from overseas of Vytone, but have tried in the past Flagyl and Protocide which didn't help. Mine came back "taxonomy unknown" which makes it difficult to treat. Did they tell you which parasite you have?My symptoms are all the symptoms of ibs-a along with inability to tolerate most foods, digestion problemsm severe weight loss, weakness, vertigo, dizzyness, headaches, nausea sometimes, brain fog, memory loss, inability to concentrate and more.My doctor attributes it all to the parasites.The parasites may be complicating your situation as well. Perhaps receive some anti-parasite medication from your doctor and see if it helps. I think you know if you've rid yourself of them when you begin to feel better, but even then you have to be careful what you eat for awhile and it takes time to recupperate.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi to all the people on this thread. Do any of you have any more updates yet? Uncle-Buck, what is happening with you, any news?


----------



## sonnygarcia (Jun 3, 2009)

uncle_buck, any updates?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

As I have stated before I am based in the UK but I have a terrible phobia of flying otherwise I would have been to see Dr Wangen. I have read his book though and decided to have the tests that he suggests. Anyway, having previously had a food allergy test done which showed only a low intolerance to a few foods I cut them out of my diet for 6 weeks but my symptoms have not improved.I have now had back my GI Effects Stool Profile report from Metametrix which says that I do not have any opportunistic or pathogenic bacteria, parasites or yeast. It says I have borderline low levels of certain beneficial bacteria. Although perhaps it is hard to believe that my symptoms could be so bad with just this level of beneficial bacteria I have been taking VSL3 for the past 4 weeks which is the strongest (450 billion per capsule) probiotic on the market plus Natren's Healthy Trinity probiotic with 60 billion per capsule. Alas, this has not made any difference to my symptoms.The Metametrix test shows that my Short Chain Fatty Acids are low and this should be treated by probiotics which of course I have been taking. As stated my symptoms remain as before.Today I have been doing some research on the web incuding this site. What is so frustrating is there is so much conflicting information out there it is so difficult to decide what to do. I only wish I could find someone in the UK who could help me with the Metametrix test or similar or at least guide me down a better route than traditional GI docs who as one doctor from a different speciality described as "plumbers".


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Hi to all that have been following this forum. I live in Australia and have just purchased my airfare to Seattle as I have an appt with Dr Wangen on 24th June. I am prepared to spend about $3000 AUD on tests at the centre and about $3000 AUD on airfare, accomodation, meals etc to try and find an answer to all my problems. I have had this terrible disease for 10 years and it has destroyed my life, I have contemplated suicide several times as I have constant chronic abdo pain along with other symptoms. I will let everyone know what if anything shows up in my tests. There does not seem to be anywhere in Australia that can offer all these tests and to be honest I do not trust the doctors and Labs here anymore as there are always discrepancies with my results which nobody can explain.kpdefina


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, my lab test results came back and I reviewed them in a conference call with Dr. Wangen on June 2nd. Essentially, I had some very minor food and spice sensitivities. Dairy, meats, veggies, and all grains (except for sesame) look good. And no celiac or gluten intolerance. Had low levels of some good bacteria, but had already begun taking a potent probiotic called VSL#3 after getting tested in early May. I'm still having persistent malaise and nausea, especially after eating sweets and highly refined carbs, or after drinking soft drinks. Dr. Wangen has recommended eliminating them from my diet. Also, just started a 2 week course of Nystatin to treat a possible yeast overgrowth. Obviously, your situation will be different than mine. Will keep you posted on progress.BTW, I'd be glad to post a copy of the lab test results if someone can tell me how to do that. All the best.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

*kpdefina* - I wish you the very best of luck. I and no doubt others would be extremely interested to learn how you get on so I hope you will let us know please. I am sure everyone hopes you find the answers you are looking for. May I ask if you have read Dr Pimentel's book called "A New IBS Solution" as he is also based in the US; his theory relates to IBS being caused by bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine, maybe you have already been tested for that.*uncle-buck* - Thanks for the update. I am very interested in your situation because I too have persisitent nausea and malaise. Coincidentally my stool test results from Metametrix came back as no bad bacteria, parasites or yeast and that the only problem is quite low levels of good bacteria (my GI doc acknowledges this but dosn't think it would cause the problems I am experiencing though). I took VSL#3 for a month at 1 sachet per day but it did not have any effect, I hope you do better. I am now taking other probiotics to see what they do. In addition my food allergy/intolerance test came back with some minor low intolerances similar to yours. I cut these out of my diet but they made no difference. Interestingly I have noted that there may be a pattern to having certain symptoms after eating sweet things. I tried cutting out the obvious sweet things but it made no difference so I am now thinking that it could be the sugar in fruits, but this really is a shot in the dark. Anyway, there are certainly some similarities between us. As I have said before, in his book Dr Wangen doesn't make any suggestions as to what to do if the stool test and food allergy test are returned as near normal. I have asked betterthroughscience who works for Dr Wangen about this on this site but he won't make any comment. Personally I think he should be banned from this site because this site is a self help site and he does not help, he is just here to promote Dr Wangen's IBS Treatment Center. Anyway, Uncle-Buck, please let us know what happens next. If in the meantime I find anything to help my nausea I will let you know. I am so keen to learn what Dr Wangen suggests if the initial tests don't show any problems.


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Well I have just arrived back in Australia after my visit to see Dr Wangden and are so glad I went. There are several things to report. For years I have known that I have a problem with gluten but have tested negative on 3 separate occassions with blood tests and even biopsy with endoscopy. I took all my lab results over with me and Dr wangden had one look at my coeliac test results and said you should not be eating gluten due to the high IGA antibody levels in the result. My IGE levels and transglutimase were within normal limits but my IGA antibodies were 223 when the reference range id below 20. I also had elevated IGA antibodies when I had a blood test of all my Immunoglobulins, not sure what that means or how it ties in with the gluten problem. Obviously, I am not classified as having coeliac disease as the biopsies and blood tests overall have been negative. Dr wangden has told me that I have a gluten intolerance which can be just as serious as coeliac disease where the villi of the small intestine is damaged. I have asked several doctors for years why I have elevated IGA antibodies in nearly every blood test I have had done and they all just say who knows, I have learnt over time that most doctors even specialists are useless and know nothing. I then went on to tell Dr Wangden about all my history in more depth and the foods that I can not eat or know that really upset me, mostly sugars, carbs, fruit and dairy. Dr Wangden strongly believes that there is more than likely a candida/yeast problem with me due to my symptoms and past medication history. He was especially interested to learn that prior to year 2000 when I was fine and healthy I took several courses of steroids (no need to elaborate on that). He believes this could have set everthing off if I already had a bit of an overgrowth of yeast for what ever reason and as it turns out as a teenager I did have to take quite a few antibiotics due to another medical problem which is no issue now. Obviously, all this is just guess work at the moment until the results come in but he has started me on Caprylic Acid which is used to treat candida/yeast overgrowth probably before resorting to an anti-fungal like Nystantin. So I will see how I go with this Caprylic Acid, have to take 2 500mg tablets twice per day for 2 months.Dr Wangden said there are almost certainly food allergies involved as well. I have had a lot of tests ordered which include the following:1, 96 foods for IGA, IGE and IGG antibodies2, 15 vegetarian foods for the 3 antibodies again3, comprehensive GI functional panel through a stool test looking for such things as parasites, bacteria, yeasts. Also includes analysis of inflammatory markers, digestive enzyme markers, absorption markers, Lactoferrin, beneficial short chain fatty acids, pH, and occult blood.). There are more things which I can not remember but all up it cost me about USD $1900 which does not include the Caprylic Acid which cost $57.50. I have read the book Dr Wangden wrote (The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution) and it is very useful if anyone is considering this course of treatment/tests. I have also read Dr Mark Pimentils book on Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth. I recently posted I tried taking neomycin and rifaximin and they made me so ill with more gut pain and nausea I thought I was going to die so had to stop only 3 days in to the treatment, perhaps this reaction was a positive thing in a strange way.So at the moment I am obviously gluten free and taking the Caprylic Acid with the lab results due towards the end of July when I have an appt with Dr Wangden to discuss findings and come up with a treatment plan. They claim to have about a 95% success rate in curing people from IBS due to proper Lab testing to identify the underlying problem/s. I will let you all know what happens when I get my results. If anyone has any questions just let me know.kpdefina


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

kpdefina - thanks for the update, I wish you the best of luck. Look forward to hearing your next instalment.I am trying to find out what Dr Wangen does if someone has the stool test and the food intolerance test and they are normal - as in my case. He doesn't say in his book.


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

I am not really sure what he suggests if that happens, everything is normal. He did however say that there are a lot of other tests they can then do which he does not list on the website or obviously in the book as there are just too many to list and its too involved. I hope this does not happen in my case as its a long way to go again plus the expense of it all. I believe they will find something in my tests, whether it be food intolerances or something else like the candida, bacteria, parasites etc. I guess I just have to wait and see. At least so far I am tolerating the caprylic acid.kpdefina


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

kpdefina - ok, good luck and let us know how it goes. I have taken Caprylic Acid, it is really very good.


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, Will be in touch when I get the results. By the way, how did you find that Caprylic Acid helped you ?.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

kpdefina said:


> Thanks, Will be in touch when I get the results. By the way, how did you find that Caprylic Acid helped you ?.


I had a stool test similar to the one that you will have no doubt had. It came back and said that I had some bad bacteria and the report said that I should take Caprylic Acid which I did and the bacteria disappeared.


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for that, I did nor know Caprylic Acid is also effective for bacteria imbalances along with candida/yeast, good to know.kpdefina


----------



## Helpless! (Jun 10, 2009)

I saw Dr. Stephan Wangen. My honest opinion it wasn't worth the money--$1000+. It really is all about the food restriction diet--food allergy testing and sensitivity to IgA. He is a thorough listener--he should be cause seriously it was pricey consultation. He did do stool studies--said I had e-coli in my stool. He also said I don't have my lab results with me that I'm allergic to lactose, casein, and wheat. I showed an inflammatory response--my IgA was elevated from the blood work. Basically the follow up visit consisted of him giving me the food profile allergy book---it's a pretty restrictive diet and I felt he really didn't explain it too much--it was like here is the book follow it. There are researchers that don't necesarily believe in the validity of relying on IgA and it triggers food allergies leading to IBS--some elements I think I believe in carbohydrate malabsorption--not something he mentioned to me. It's crazy restricitive on what to eat and he feels that eating these food causing allergies caused my symptoms-I was hoping he would give me a good detailed diet plan. Oh and he charges so much for probiotics--that must be better than the local supplement stores.It seems like everybody praises him and he seems to not get any negative comments. I don't think what he did is that spectacular or innovative. There are other naturopaths that do the same food allergy testing. Lately I'm reading A New IBS Solution--it's interesting, although I don't want to jump on the bandwagon IBS trends, although I'm always feel desperate to cure my symptoms. I'm going to see a GI MD soon.My symptoms are basically flatulence and bloating. Those are my major symptoms--I do sometimes have feelings of constipation and mild diarrhea--but definitely not the typical case and they are much more mild. I know my symptoms are fortunately tolerable and not severe. But it is uncomfortable and embarrassing as hell--my quality of life is definitely affected. I don't feel that I've found anything that can relate to my situation but I guess that's the complexity of IBS--it can be individual.Well just wanted to voice my opinions. By the way--okay I'm getting sarcastic--Wangen does have an amazing computer software. Probably the best I've ever seen in a doctor's office. I guess it works his alternative works for some people and he has a profitable business to afford that amazing computer software that can definitely impress patients. Final conclusion--not a follower of Wangen!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Helpless - Thank you for posting, very interesting. It seems that Dr Wangen suggested that you cut out certain things from your diet in the belief that that would make you better. If of course you did cut those things out and you got better then one could say that it was worth the money going to see him. So I would like to ask if you actually followed his suggestion and if so did you get any better?By the way way, I have also read A New IBS Solution by Dr Pimentel and I agree it is interesting. In fact you will find a thread on this board started by myself asking if anyone has seen Dr Pimentel. It is fair to say that his methods have divided the medical community somewhat and his results are not as conclusive as his book claims. However, there are people who he has helped.


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Well I have an update for those that are interested. I have recieved my tests via email from the IBS Treatment Center and have my appt with Dr Wangden over the phone or perhaps skype tomorrow to discuss the findings and what treatment to follow. First I got back my food allergy panel for the three antibodies, IGA, IGE AND IGG. I had a moderate reaction to just about everything on the panel with regards to IGA and IGG, its hard to believe but true. I was very sensitive to a few things in particular which include, eggs, banana, almonds and flaxseed. I have been eating eggs and flaxseed daily for years but thought from memory have tried cutting them out without little relief, perhaps did not cut them out long enough. I also have a problem with dairy (no surprises) and quite a few other things apparently.I then got my stool test back which is very interesting, can not wait to speak with Dr Wangden tomorrow to see what he thinks of these results. Initially, when I read the stool results I had no idea on how to interpret the results but I think have figured it out by visiting the Metametrix website who are the Lab that performed the test, they give an excellent explanation on how to understand the results etc. To cut a long story short the test showed that I do have a little candida/yeast, but only +1 which I think is not a high result but still it is there. The report also said taxonomy unavailable which meant they were unable to determine the type of candida/yeast and is more than likely from ingested mold. They have also said that I have a parasite present (taxonomy unavailable) which is explained as follows, The DNA probe identified kingdom protozoan, but genus and species probes for known human pathogens were negative. Suspect that the protozoan identified is likely NOT a human pathogen, and probably a transient, non-colonizer of the human GI. Evaluate patient symptoms and inflammatory markers on the GI Effects test. If symptoms are consistent with a parasite infection, consider treatment for parasites. This comment ties in with my results as my Inflammatory markers showed I have excess mucus which is abnormal. The report says that mucus being present is a sign of acute GI Inflammation.There was also a problem with my digestion tests. This showed many vegetable fibres present, when there are supposed to be none/few present.I think there was also a problem with my short chain fatty acids, they are below the reference range, not sure what that means.So there you have it, not sure what it all means but I will know tomorrow when I speak with Dr Wangden. I will post again after I speak with him. I am already feeling a bit more positive, just the fact that something has been found rather than every other doctor just saying deal with it and take a few antidepressants and hope for the best.kpdefina


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Kpdefina - thanks for the update. Please let us know what Dr Wangen says and also whether his suggestions make you any better. Good luck!


----------



## kpdefina (May 20, 2009)

Well I had my consult with Dr Wangden and it was very interesting. Would you believe he actually spent around 1 hour, 15 minutes talking to me about my results and treatment plan to follow. Many things to report as follows;1, I do have candida/yeast overgrowth, the fact that the report was only +1 means not alot. He said you should have none in your system and that he has had people with no candida show up in their stool, take something like caprylic acid and found themselves much better. So I have to start taking the caprylic acid again and hope that I can tolerate it, if not will then have to go to my GP and get something like Nystatin or another medication he suggested.2, He also told me that I have not enough good bacteria in my system, lactobacillus acidophillus in particular and to take a good probiotic, atleast 8 billion organisms per capsule twice per day. I have found a probiotic that almost has the same bacteria as in the one they sell on their website. He also said that after taking this probiotic for 2 months and trating the yeast I need to then get another very high dose probiotic they sell and take for a week. You apparently take 1 satchet per day which has 120 or so billion bacteria in it, this is to overload the bowel with good bacteria.3, He also told me to take glutamine which I have already in the cupboard to help heal my bowel along with something called N-Butyrate (a small chain fatty acid) which also heals the bowel. I think one works on the small intestine and the other the colon. I can not get the N-Butyrate here in Australia so will have to get it sent from America.4, I also have alot of inflammation in my GI tract which he wants me to take fish oil, 1/2 tbsp twice per day, apparently a good anti-inflammatory.5, The next thing is to take a digestive enzyme as I am not digesting my food correctly. There were alot of vegetable fibres present in my stool when there should be none or just a few. All the above was diagnosed from my stool test, now to the blood test, food allergt panel.I was tested for all foods against IGA, IGG AND IGE antibodies. I had no reactions to IGE which is to be expected, this is for more an allergic response, eg immediate swelling of the face or something if someone has peanuts for example. Dr wangden said he has very rarely seen someone that has reacted to just about every food tested, perhaps 1 or 2 people per year. I think he said my immune system is very compromised. He basically said I need to avoid certain foods which include dairy, flaxseed, eggs, banana, cranberry, pineapple, almonds, hazelnuts and a few other things. He also said to make sure all my food is steamed or cooked, do not eat anything raw, especially vegetables.There was a parasite detected but the taxonomy was unknown which means they could not identify what type of parasite. We are going to try and address all the other things first and hope this will not be the major cause of my problems because I think it was not able to be identified.Now this may be a strange coincidence but I started the caprylic acid again yesterday and today have the worst head cold/flu like symptoms I think I have ever had. They say with candida you can go through a die off stage and initially feel terrible with flu-like symptoms etc as the toxins are being broken down and released from your body. If this happens it is a good thing as the treatment is working, its just getting through the die off stage. I do not think this is what is happening to me as my cold/flu symptoms are too bad, but I guess you never know. I have another appt with Dr Wangden in 2 months to discuss progress etc.kpdefina


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

kpdefina - thanks again for the update. I am surprised you cannot get butyrate in Australia as certainly in the UK most health food companies would have it. Caprylic Acid seems a very popular treatment for GI disorders as I have been diagnosed it in the past. Anyway, good luck with the treatment and please let us know how you get on.PS His name is Wangen and not Wangden I believe.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Are there any updated anyone? Uncle-Buck, kpdefina, helpless and anyone else what is the latest on treatment from Dr Wangen?Dr Wangen states categorically in his book that he can cure IBS so I am amazed that everyone on this site doesn't go and see him (I have a bit of an excuse in that I live in the UK and have a phobia of flying - hence I am asking how effective Wangen's protocol is; although I have had the tests suggested by him).Anyway hope we can get some updates from people who have seen him.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi,I thought I might drop in to say I had what I felt to be an interesting visit with Betterthroughscience. The doctor was away at a meeting when I was in Seattle and I really feel that my D is so well controlled that I wouldn't go through the testing. Having said that, if I was in the same condition that I was in 11 years ago, I would definitely have saved my money to undergo his testing. While I know that there are so many causes for our problems that I don't think the IBS Center would find the answer for everyone, I now am pretty comfortable in saying, both from their success and a July posting from Mike NoLomotil of the LEAP program, that presumably many/most of us are probably suffering from some low level of inflammation from any number of first causes which gets exacerbated by the foods we eat. (In my case, it was presumably cigarette smoking.) That certainly seems to explain the success I have had from flavonoid supplementation. Hence, their approach would probably be useful. Mark


----------



## uncle-buck (Apr 28, 2009)

My condition has been resolved, thank God. Dr. Wangen diagnosed me with a presumed intestinal yeast infection. It actually turned out that I have Reactive Hypoglycemia, as a result of a c. diff. infection 14 months ago. Even though Dr. Wangen did not diagnose my condition (I actually did and had it confirmed by a 5 hr. glucose tolerance test), the time and money spent with him was valuable.If you think you have IBS, I recommend going to see him. Hope this helps.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Any updates from anyone. Or anyone new seen Dr Wangen. Still hoping to find out what he suggests if stool and intolerance testing is negative.


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

TO ALL IBS SUFFERERS - Listen Up This Could Be Very Important To YouUPDATING JERI'S CONDITION From Posts on 6-13-09 thru 8-30-09 under the Post of Mark P. book about bacteria overgrowth.Remember the discussed IBS and food poisonings of my wife, Jeri from past postings under the above thread (go back & look for them if you haven't yet) . . .6 weeks after her Mid-July - second round of anti-biotic prescription for Xifanan and Neomycin, her symptoms of continuous nausea, IBS, and lower right-side rib cage pain returned slowly at first and then with a vengeance by Oct-Nov. By that time Jeri could barely exercise or stand very long. Eating anything became a big problem as she again became continually weak, and exhausted so . . .. . . In December we scheduled her into the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle where she was decidedly tested for the Standard Food Allergy Panel for both IgG and IgE antibodies AND the New, Improved Stool Testing using DNA Microbial Profiles for bacteria, yeast, and parasites. The results 30 days later showed plenty of food sensitivities (allergies) AND the only bacteria that showed an abnormally high reading was H. Pylori and that was all. That made sense to us since she had previously dealt with two bouts of food poisoning.Jeri dealt with trying to rid the unhealthy H. Pylori bacteria first and was prescribed two different anti-biotics to deal with this special type of bacteria overgrowth . . . 250mg Flagyl, 500mg Amoxicillin, and Pepto Bismol as a stomach soother if needed (which she didn't need). plus L-glutamine as a digestive tract healer, and fish oil. These drugs were taken twice a day for 2 weeks and very easy on her other than a sore throat side-effect. It is very important when taking Flagyl not to use any type alcohol with it nor use alcohol-based skin lotions, oils, etc. or you could have a very tough time.Now since the medications are over and only eating foods that don't bother her, she once again is like a new person . . . nausea completely gone, lower right rib cage pain mostly vanished, and she is again exercising, walking inclines and buttes, etc. Jeri is also taking medium doses of healthy pro-biotics from the IBS Center each day now too.Will this mostly symptom-free woman now remain that way without re-treatment? By eating mostly foods her body can deal with and hoping the H.Pylori have mostly vanished, we certainly hope so and will post it here if she doesn't.IT IS IMPORTANT to note here that long-term food poisoning from eating out or at home can elevate all IBS symptoms to more and more severe with time. An advanced method of testing using DNA Microbial Profiles could discover your problem where all other tests you have taken through normal medical procedures won't show a thing wrong . . . and the newer series of advanced blood work for food allergies will show what foods react in your body. These tests taken together just might take the mystery out of your IBS and help you heal. Be aware that most medical practices probably don't use these advanced testing methods so be sure to thoroughly ask or check into the IBS Center in Seattle and use this special place to your advantage.DAD


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Dad - thank you for posting here as well as on the thread I made about Dr Pimentel. I will also answer your post here for completeness.I am really pleased to hear that your wife is so much better and I hope the improvement continues and remains.However, I have got to say that I find it amazing that your wife has been so ill for so long and nobody tested her for H. Pylori as this is surely one of the first tests that any GI doctor should carry out with her symptoms. And she wouldn't have needed a DNA stool test to detect it either. Anyway, at least it was found in the end.I assume she had the stool test by Metametrix is that correct?One point: there is great debate about the validity of testing blood for food intolerances and most doctors believe they are very unreliable. The gold standard for food intolerance is doing a food elimination diet. However, if your wife stays off the foods suggested by the test and gets even better then this will be good proof for her.Does your wife still have her gallbladder and if so has she had a gallbladder test? I am asking because the classic symptoms of gallbladder disease is pain under the right side of the rib cage which is often accompanied by nausea.Thanks so much for sharing your story and please keep us posted on progress.Good luck


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

Repeated Reply to idkwiaIt's very amazing after 2 MD's, 2 GI Internalists, and an advanced alternative practitioner that none ordered a stool sample or any specific bacteria test, but with the above she did manage an endo, a colonoscopy, a multi-organ ultrasound, a nuclear gall-bladder scan (showed 96% functioning), several different blood tests showing nothing. Dr Wangen did specifically mention she should have the DNA stool test (by Metametrix) as a normal stool test can easily miss items that we might need to know about so that was fine.In the last 25 years, Jeri has been thru allergy scratch tests, blood tests, NAET testing/treatment. Her food & body symptoms have all changed thru time as this has carried on. She still has her gallbladder and probably always will with a high function rate. When anti-biotics brings her right back to good health, that pretty well eliminates direct gall-bladder ills unless bacteria or infections interfere with that organ.The secret no doubt lies in the fact that she developed a weakened digestive tract after surgery for a total hysterectomy for endomitreosis at age 29 . . . and that is what the doctors knew to do at that time in the past . . . even scar tissue can be playing a part in this still too . . . then years later along comes a couple separate doses of restaurant food poisoning with shaking, chills, deep abdominal pains, total nausea, etc. those nights . . . and then the longer term effects still lingering.Thanks for showing interest and hope it helps others.DAD


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I, too, am pleased to read this. I was certainly impressed by the approach I learned about on my social call there last summer and was quite saddened to read "dreammommy's" experience. I know no one can cure everyone; but congratulations to your wife (and you) for giving them a try. Here's to a normal life for both of you.Mark


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

OVERITNOW -Thanks Mark for your kind words!There's plenty of negative critics out there who don't want to be convinced, but just like to argue . . . AND then there are those that give constant positive feedback that will help others.People with IBS or digestive complications need to watch for the solutions that help others and obviously try some of these for themselves or get to thinking about it. Improvement or elimination of IBS symptoms seems should be everyone's goal!We congratulate you on your site name "overitnow" !!!DAD


----------

